# Frage zu den Mats



## Sobek91 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hey =)
Ich habe eine Frage:
Werden für den neuen Beruf als Schriftgelehrter ausschließlich die Kräuter gebraucht/benutzt oder auch Verzauberungsmaterial aka Kristalle der Dunkelheit und Großer Prismasplitter und so...
Weil ich wissen wollte ob ich jetzt nochj verkaufen kann oder ob ich die behalten muss

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ich habe geguckt ob ein ähnlicher Thread offen ist, habe jedoch keinen gefunden oder bin zu blöd -.-*


----------



## BlOoDvirE (1. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich direkt sein darf.. du bist du blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Ne aber Spaß bei Seite. Sowohl hier als auch im WoW EU/US Forum findet man viele Guides, die sich aber im prinzip mit jedem Update des PTR´s ändern. Aktuell benötigt man nur Kräuter und "Papier" welches man aber beim NPC kaufen kann


----------



## Sobek91 (1. Oktober 2008)

ja ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also könnte ich die demnach getrost verkaufen?^^


----------



## Edgecution (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich wollte mal fragen, ob die Mats auf dem bild unten ausreichen. Ich selber hatte noch nie was mit Kräutern am Hut und die Guids unterscheiden sich auch häufig. Also meint ihr die Kräuter unten auf dem Bild reichen aus, oder soll ich noch mehr kaufen? denn langsam steigen die Preise dafür doch an. ^^

http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08110855ia8.jpg


----------



## Murandir (2. Oktober 2008)

Outland Herbs - Zu wenig
Stufe 6 Herbs - zu wenig
Stufe 5 Herbs - zu wenig 
Stufe 4 Herbs - zu wenig
Stufe 3 Herbs - könnte zum skillen reichen
Stufe 2 Herbs - könnte zum skillen reichen
Stufe 1 Herbs - könnte zum skillen reichen


  1: Bloodthistle, Earthroot,  Peacebloom, Silverleaf
  2: Briarthorn, Bruiseweed, Strangelkelp, Swiftthistle, Mageroyal
  3: Grave Moss, Kingsblood, Liferoot, Wild Steelbloom
  4: Fadeleaf, Goldthorn, Khadgar&#8217;s Whisker, Wintersbite
  5: Arthas&#8217; Tears, Blindweed, Firebloom, Ghost Mushroom, Gromsblood, Purple Lotus, Sungrass
  6: Dreamfoil, Golden Sansam, Icecap, Mountain Silversage, Plaguebloom.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (3. Oktober 2008)

also darf ich dir mal n screen von mir anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss zwar auch nicht ob das reichen wird aber das is auf jeden fall ne ansammlung mit der man es schaffen könnte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlOoDvirE (4. Oktober 2008)

Das beste was ihr machen könnt ist, immer mal im US Forum nachzusehen. Im Vergleich zum deutschen Forum kann man das nämlich gebrauchen^^ Egal ob jetzt Beta oder "normal" Forum^^ Denn da findet man sowas.
Der Guide aus dem der Ausschnitt stammt, wird mit jedem neuen Beta Build aktualisiert^^



> 6 - 7 Stacks of Alabaster Pigment Herbs - (Peacebloom / Silverleaf / Earthroot)
> 4 - 5 Stack of Dusky Pigment Herbs - (Mageroyal /Briarthorn / Swiftthistle / Bruiseweed / Stranglekelp)
> 10 - 11 Stacks of Golden Pigment Herbs - (Wild Steelbloom / Grave Moss / Kingsblood / Liferoot)
> 8 - 9 Stacks of Emerald Pigment Herbs - (Fadeleaf / Goldthorn / Khadgar's Whiskers / Wintersbite)
> ...


----------



## Mäuserich (6. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand eine Frage beantworten ohne das ich nen neuen Thread aufmachen muss:

Teufelslotus kann man ja nicht mahlen, also wird er noch für irgendetwas gut sein oder soll ich lieber schnell zusehen das ich die Dinger los werder bevor sie gar nichts mehr Wert sind?


----------



## mastervampy (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin der Meinung du kannst den Teufelslotus verkaufen gibt ja auch noch andere Pflanzen die man nicht mahlen kann, unter anderem: Black Lotus, Deadnettle, Fel Blossom, Fire Leaf, Fire Seed, Glowcap, Netherdust Pollen, Nightmare Seed, Unidentified Plant Parts, Wildvine
Quelle WotlkWiki


----------



## Edgecution (8. Oktober 2008)

So das muss jetzt aber reichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08223325xr9.jpg

Patch kann kommen ^^


----------



## Frek1 (13. Oktober 2008)

sicher ist sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kraeuterlg4.jpg

mfg


----------

